# Meritocrazia



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Maggio 2011)

dove?

intorno a me ne vedo poca.

Voglio dire: io sono dove sono perché mi sono impegnata un casino. Il fatto è che non riesco ad andare avanti. In questi anni ho messo un sacco di energie, impegno e pure soldi spesi di tasca mia per andare avanti. E invece sono bloccata. E sono bloccata perché non ho nessuno che mi spinga avanti. Ed è così frustrante vedere persone con meno titoli e meno esperienza passarmi avanti...


E voi? che dite? C'è qualcuno che possa dire onestamente: sono arrivato dove volevo arrivare ed è tutta farina del mio sacco?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dove?
> 
> intorno a me ne vedo poca.
> 
> ...


Dove volevo no.
Ma tutto quel che ho fatto è solo farina del mio sacco.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dove?
> 
> intorno a me ne vedo poca.
> 
> ...


 puoi scommetterci le mutandine


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dove?
> 
> intorno a me ne vedo poca.
> 
> ...



Pensa che io ho scelto la mia professione *anche* perchè mio padre non potesse neppure *pensare* di aiutarmi...
Sono arrivata dove sono -anche se per ora non è dove vorrei essere- sì, grazie a me stessa. Ci sono persone che mi hanno incoraggiato, consigliato, aiutato in questo senso, ma lo hanno fatto perchè credevano in me e nelle mie possibilità, e ci credevano per quello che gli ho *mostrato*.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensa che io ho scelto la mia professione *anche* perchè mio padre non potesse neppure *pensare* di aiutarmi...
> Sono arrivata dove sono -anche se per ora non è dove vorrei essere- sì, grazie a me stessa. Ci sono persone che mi hanno incoraggiato, consigliato, aiutato in questo senso, ma lo hanno fatto perchè credevano in me e nelle mie possibilità, e ci credevano per quello che gli ho *mostrato*.


Wovl...anch'io credo a quello che mi hai mostrato:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensa che io ho scelto la mia professione *anche* perchè mio padre non potesse neppure *pensare* di aiutarmi...
> Sono arrivata dove sono -anche se per ora non è dove vorrei essere- sì, grazie a me stessa. Ci sono persone che mi hanno incoraggiato, consigliato, aiutato in questo senso, ma lo hanno fatto perchè credevano in me e nelle mie possibilità, e ci credevano per quello che gli ho *mostrato*.


 
Sì, Nausicaa... ma tu non sei ancora arrivata dove vuoi arrivare, o no? sei un po' nel limbo, come lo sono io... anch'io fino a qui ho fatto tutto da sola, è solo che adesso mi sento come se mi stessero bloccando. Io credo che con tutti i titoli e l'esperienza che ho accumulato in questi anni avrei ogni diritto di avanzare anche solo di un gradino. E invece non posso. Tu pensi che riuscirai ad andare avanti senza che nessuno ti aiuti? Da quel che vedo nel nostro mondo è una cosa più unica che rara... anche se spero sempre che da qualche parte le cose funzionino in maniera un po' meno marcia...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, Nausicaa... ma tu non sei ancora arrivata dove vuoi arrivare, o no? sei un po' nel limbo, come lo sono io... anch'io fino a qui ho fatto tutto da sola, è solo che adesso mi sento come se mi stessero bloccando. Io credo che con tutti i titoli e l'esperienza che ho accumulato in questi anni avrei ogni diritto di avanzare anche solo di un gradino. E invece non posso. Tu pensi che riuscirai ad andare avanti senza che nessuno ti aiuti? Da quel che vedo nel nostro mondo è una cosa più unica che rara... anche se spero sempre che da qualche parte le cose funzionino in maniera un po' meno marcia...


Quenty ascoltami...
Ti dico una cosa...dopo che ho avuto la fortuna di confrontarmi ancora alle tastiere con la mia insegnante russa.
Vedi da giovani abbiamo un idealismo sfegatato, una spinta emotiva enorme, poi nella cosìdetta epoca della maturità, si tratta di consolidare la posizione raggiunta no?
Per esempio io dai 20 ai 40...sfruttando la mia capacità di assorbire in fretta un testo musicale...ho studiato una montagna di musica, per pianoforte e organo, curiosissimo di sapere tutto...di conoscere, sapere, scoprire...
Dopo i 40 è iniziato quel processo per cui...distillo tutta sta roba per tirare fuori solo ciò che mi rappresenta eh? Per cui scelgo di suonare solo alcune opere e altre so che non le suonerò mai più.

Mi sono accorto che così facendo, suoni meno roba, ma ti autoimponi di produrre solo esecuzioni degne di nota, che portino il mio marchio inconfondibile...

Per esempio...
La critica mi ha sempre consacrato come un eccellente e profondissimo interprete della musica per organo di Cesar Franck.
Cosa Abbiamo ?
Six Grand pieces pour orgue 1865: Fantasia, Grande pezzo sinfonico, Preludio fuga e variazione, Pastorale, Priere, Final
Trois grand pieces 1878: Fantasia, Cantabile, Piece Hoeroique
Trois grand Choral 1890.

Ecco di tutta sta roba so che non suonerò mai più...il Cantabile, e il Terzo Corale, e mi concentrerò sul fornire sempre versioni convincenti delle altre opere...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrrWd4BbFnw&feature=related

Tu non hai idea di quante cosettine avrei da chiedere a questa fighetta qua...e di quante cose potrei mostrarle su questo pezzo...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dove?
> 
> intorno a me ne vedo poca.
> 
> ...


io sono nella tua situazione

sono arrivata piuttosto in alto
ma se volessi fare l'ultimo passo dovrei "vendermi"
potrei anche farlo
ma sinceramente non ne ho intenzione
quello che mi scoccia è la scelta di non vendersi te la fanno pagare 
non solo con gli incarichi "blindati" a persone di nessun valore
ma in tanti altri modi


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

Quinty dipende dove si vuole arrivare. Siamo proprio sicuri che sia quella la nostra meta?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono nella tua situazione
> 
> sono arrivata piuttosto in alto
> ma se volessi fare l'ultimo passo dovrei "vendermi"
> ...


Il capo DEVE circondarsi di persone di nessun valore....i mediocri o gli scarsi proprio....perche' altrimenti vivrebbe sempre con l'ansia del farsi fare le scarpe se fossero svegli e consapevoli di valere...

la mediocrita' serve anche a creare meno conflitti in azienda...

io odio la mediocrita' ma ormai so' circondato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Il capo DEVE circondarsi di persone di nessun valore.*...i mediocri o gli scarsi proprio....perche' altrimenti vivrebbe sempre con l'ansia del farsi fare le scarpe se fossero svegli e consapevoli di valere...
> 
> la mediocrita' serve anche a creare meno conflitti in azienda...
> 
> ...


questa è una grossa cazzata, sterminatore.
o forse nel privato è decisamente diverso: si cercano persone di valore di cui potersi fidare anche per alleggerire il carico di responsabilità...ma si fatica veramente a trovare chi va oltre la mediocrità


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quinty dipende dove si vuole arrivare. Siamo proprio sicuri che sia quella la nostra meta?


 

ma MK io ho studiato così tanto nella mia vita, e oltre allo studio ho fatto così tanto... didattica, convegni, studi pubblicati... perché dovrei fermarmi al gradino più basso? mi sembra ovvio che aspiri a salire un pochino... anche solo quel poco per avere un minimo di sicurezza. La gratificazione ce l'ho, grazie al cielo... ma anche un minimo di sicurezza e di stabilità professionale la voglio, a questo punto. Io sono ancora precaria, dopo tutti questi anni. Non mi basta più. Mi sento molto frustrata, soprattutto perché sono convinta di meritarlo


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il capo DEVE circondarsi di persone di nessun valore....i mediocri o gli scarsi proprio....perche' altrimenti vivrebbe sempre con l'ansia del farsi fare le scarpe se fossero svegli e consapevoli di valere...
> 
> la mediocrita' serve anche a creare meno conflitti in azienda...
> 
> ...


è vero che molti la pensano così

ma neanche si rendono conto della cazzata inenarrabile che realizzano

io ritengo di aver fatto "crescere" diversi funzionari e dirigenti che ho avuto in sottordine

a distanza di tempo 
anche ora che non lavoriamo più insieme
sento che i loro successi sono un po' anche successi miei


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è vero che molti la pensano così
> 
> ma neanche si rendono conto della cazzata inenarrabile che realizzano
> 
> ...


 succede anche a me, condivido


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è vero che molti la pensano così
> 
> ma neanche si rendono conto della cazzata inenarrabile che realizzano
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> succede anche a me, condivido


 
succede anche a me, con i successi degli studenti

ma sono arrivata al punto di volere anche un riconoscimento


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> succede anche a me, con i successi degli studenti
> 
> ma *sono arrivata al punto di volere anche un riconoscimento*


conosco la sensazione

ma nel mio ambito, più sù di dove sono, senza spinta potrò arrivarci (e sarebbe già un lusso) solo per anzianità  

il che, vista la mia età, potrebbe significare tra 15 anni
il triplo dei cerebrolesi con spinta


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il capo DEVE circondarsi di persone di nessun valore....i mediocri o gli scarsi proprio....perche' altrimenti vivrebbe sempre con l'ansia del farsi fare le scarpe se fossero svegli e consapevoli di valere...
> 
> la mediocrita' serve anche a creare meno conflitti in azienda...
> 
> ...


 
Straquoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una grossa cazzata, sterminatore.
> o forse nel privato è decisamente diverso: si cercano persone di valore di cui potersi fidare anche per alleggerire il carico di responsabilità...ma si fatica veramente a trovare chi va oltre la mediocrità


Lavoro nel privato e per l'esperienza che ho io purtroppo Strmì ha ragione nella maggioranza dei casi


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lavoro nel privato e per l'esperienza che ho io purtroppo Strmì ha ragione nella maggioranza dei casi


 secondo me è un controsenso: nella mia azienda devo cercare il meglio proprio per rimanere sul mercato...che senso ha circondarmi di gente inetta??


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è un controsenso: nella mia azienda devo cercare il meglio proprio per rimanere sul mercato...che senso ha circondarmi di gente inetta??


Non so in che ambito lavori.
La mia azienda non ha bisogno di fare nulla per rimanere sul mercato, diciamo che il lavoro va avanti da sè ormai. 
Quindi chi ha raggiunto certe posizioni si tiene ben stretta la poltrona e per farlo deve sempre risultare essere migliore di chi lavora per lui, quindi più gente c'è che esegue senza porsi grandi domande più la loro poltroncina è al sicuro.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so in che ambito lavori.
> La mia azienda non ha bisogno di fare nulla per rimanere sul mercato, diciamo che il lavoro va avanti da sè ormai.
> Quindi chi ha raggiunto certe posizioni si tiene ben stretta la poltrona e per farlo deve sempre risultare essere migliore di chi lavora per lui, quindi più gente c'è che esegue senza porsi grandi domande più la loro poltroncina è al sicuro.


 evidentemente è una grande azienda , anche se mi riesce difficile pensare che esista qualcuno  a capo di qualunque marchio che non debba fare nulla per migliorare o mantenere stabile la qualità dei suoi prodotti.
a me pare un meccanismo ricorrente nel pubblico, incredibile nel privato


----------



## aristocat (27 Maggio 2011)

Quintina grazie per il thread, molto interessante.
E... giuro di dire tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità. Abbasso l'ipocrisia, ¡siempre! :singleeye:

Dunque. E' tutta la vita che sono circondata dai "privilegiati", figli di mamme e papà in vista.... ero piccolina, ma già potevo osservare questi meccanismi. 
Alle elementari avevo in classe la figlia della direttrice, piccola despota nevrastenica che veniva con le sue cassettine delle sue canzoni preferite, il walkman con le cuffiette, saltava e correva per la classe e.... se la maestra accennava a un mezzo rimprovero, lei attaccava con il refrain: Buàààaaaaahhh!!!! Adesso lo vado a dire alla maaaaammmaaaaa!!!!! :incazzatoanni 80)
Arrivo alle medie, mi ritrovo in classe la suddetta bambina più altre figlie di insegnanti e trovo più o meno gli stessi trattamenti di favore verso di loro (anni 90).
metà anni 90, vado al Liceo avendo trovato la mia passione e avendo capito a grandi linee quello che volevo fare nella vita, e... ta-dah! alla maturità vedo ragazze pluribocciate "figlie di", che in tutti quei 5 anni avevano la media del 6 fissa.... uscire dal loro esame-farsa di Stato con dei 70/100, 80/100! Oh, ma se fino a 15 gg prima non sapevi un'acca di niente.... 

Never mind: io in tutti quegli anni avevo comunque fatto la mia corsa, cercando di prendere il buono dello stare a scuola (cultura, educazione...) e di crescere come persona...

All'università entro nella facoltà che volevo passando il numero chiuso per merito... insomma pensavo che il mio cammino di vita fosse ormai tracciato, _ma _una disgrazia famigliare mi costringe a lasciare quegli studi, a rimboccarmi le maniche e a cercare un lavoro. E a intraprendere nuovi studi in una facoltà diversa, senza obblighi di frequenza di nessun tipo...

Passato il senso di sbalestramento iniziale (dovevo reinventarmi tutta!! Da zero ), ti dico che quando sei in una situazione così estrema, la forza per crearti un varco la trovi comunque. L'istinto di sopravvivenza ti porta a qualcosa. Almeno per me è stato così. In barba a tutta la rete di raccomandazioni e clientele varie.

Oggi non sto svolgendo il lavoro per cui ho studiato anni, ma la vita mi ha sorpreso positivamente perchè ho scoperto che mi piace lo stesso, e tanto, che mi dà stimoli continui... Ok c'è tutta una parte di stress che non nego e anche un "contorno" di raccomandati che ti guardano con la faccia : Aaaah io posso permettermi di non fare un kaiser perchè "ben coperto" invece tu devi lavorare sodo se vuoi vedere quello che io ho visto prima di te e senza nessuna fatica e sacrificio.... mi basta fare il lecchino.... :sonar:

Fa molta rabbia questo rovescio della medaglia, ma, senza nessuna ipocrisia, ti dico che io faccio la mia corsa, che non pretendo di risanare il mondo e che non batto i pugni sul tavolo per il marciume che può capitarmi di vedere in giro... e non è menefreghismo, credimi. 
E', anche questo, istinto di sopravvivenza. 
In Italia, perlomeno, dove forse non c'è un-setttore-uno, meritocratico al 100%.

Mi chiudo gli occhi, mi turo il naso e pedalo.... alla fine, quello che ottieni da tutto questo ti dà molta più soddisfazione e con quello che ti sei guadagnata puoi camminare a testa alta... Ok si tratta di aspettare di più.
Ma credo che qualcosa di buono arrivi sempre quando dai il meglio di te.

Ma... capisco la tua amarezza. Invidio anche il tuo coraggio perchè ti sei messa in gioco in un settore come il tuo, dove la precarietà è una certezza e può durare decenni. Io ho capito che non volevo questo, e ho scelto di farmi assumere da privati... Almeno lì la precarietà dura mediamente un po' di meno... Ecco, forse è facile parlare dalla mia prospettiva, mi rendo conto che sono una fortunata... ma, come te, odio che il merito venga calpestato. Detesto chi ha una visione marcia dello stare nel mondo del lavoro. Detesto le piattole e i parassiti. Finchè esistono, vivremo in un mondo incivile. Ho detto.

ari


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quintina grazie per il thread, molto interessante.
> E... giuro di dire tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità. Abbasso l'ipocrisia, ¡siempre! :singleeye:
> 
> Dunque. E' tutta la vita che sono circondata dai "privilegiati", figli di mamme e papà in vista.... ero piccolina, ma già potevo osservare questi meccanismi.
> ...


quando c'è voglia di fare il mondo ci guadagna :up:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una grossa cazzata, sterminatore.
> o forse nel privato è decisamente diverso: si cercano persone di valore di cui potersi fidare anche per alleggerire il carico di responsabilità...ma si fatica veramente a trovare chi va oltre la mediocrità


:up::up::up:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dove?
> 
> intorno a me ne vedo poca.
> 
> ...


L'ambiente in cui hai detto che lavori so che è molto difficile e complicato. I clan, le cupole, le sante alleanze stritolano la meritocrazia. Ma dipende anche dalle situazioni, non mancano le eccezioni, secondo me.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una grossa cazzata, sterminatore.
> o forse nel privato è decisamente diverso: si cercano persone di valore di cui potersi fidare anche per alleggerire il carico di responsabilità...ma si fatica veramente a trovare chi va oltre la mediocrità


Il pubblico manco lo prendo in considerazione...:mrgreen:

Il mondo e' dominato da mediocri del cazzo e se hai una marcia in piu' te mobbizzano perche' alteri il loro status quo...

rassegnateve non siamo un paese evoluto...

siamo condannati al declino inesorabile...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> conosco la sensazione
> 
> *ma nel mio ambito, più sù di dove sono, senza spinta potrò arrivarci (e sarebbe già un lusso) solo per anzianità  *
> 
> ...


Leggo una leggera contraddizione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' leggera...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è un controsenso: nella mia azienda devo cercare il meglio proprio per rimanere sul mercato...che senso ha circondarmi di gente inetta??


Guarda che probabilmente non avrai trovato gli squali o la tua baracca non e' molto appetibile...

gli squali ti portano l'azienda a rischio bancarotta e poi te la rilevano co' due soldi...un mio cognato e' uno di quelli...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

mai sentito neanche di direttori commerciali che quando vanno via si portano dietro l'intero staff (chiaramente tutti mediocri e leccaculi) o solo il portafoglio clienti lasciando nella merda totale l'azienda?

certamente puoi sempre fare causa, sempre se te rimangono i soldi pe' l'avvocato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> evidentemente è una grande azienda , anche se mi riesce difficile pensare che esista qualcuno  a capo di qualunque marchio che non debba fare nulla per migliorare o mantenere stabile la qualità dei suoi prodotti.
> a me pare un meccanismo ricorrente nel pubblico, incredibile nel privato


Guarda che anche nelle grandi aziende i manager si scelgono e si strapagano, non perche' sono profondi conoscitori di cio' che vendono, ma per la rete di relazioni importanti che hanno...ed il prezzo del prodotto/servizio non interessa a nessuno...

poi gli schiavetti fanno il resto del lavoro ribaltando il rapporto valoriale ...l'importanza...cioe' lo zero assoluto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il mondo e' dominato da mediocri del cazzo *e se hai una marcia in piu' te mobbizzano perche' alteri il loro status quo...*
> 
> rassegnateve non siamo un paese evoluto...
> 
> ...


Secondo me è vero, ma non è proprio così automatico. Io credo che se hai una marcia in più e sei circondato da superiori imbecilli, arroganti e ben protetti, ti conviene "stare al tuo posto", mostrando con discrezione che lavori bene e mantieni il sorriso. Col tempo qualcuno ti noterà, crederà in te e ti aprirà qualche porta. Dico "qualche", non "tutte le porte" che vuoi/meriti.
Va così.
Se invece non sei un bravo attore, non stringi i denti e fai trasparire appena appena il tuo disprezzo verso il marcio che ti circonda, sei finito. Insomma, la bravura paga se hai umiltà e pazienza in doppia dose :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il pubblico manco lo prendo in considerazione...:mrgreen:
> 
> Il mondo e' dominato da mediocri del cazzo e se hai una marcia in piu' te *mobbizzano *perche' alteri il loro status quo...
> 
> ...


verissimo. ma bisogna essere parecchio più in gamba (il ché non è difficile) :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Giugno 2011)

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/11_gi...el_c3b4f280-9128-11e0-9c7b-81ce3178052c.shtml

CAMILLA ROSSI, 29ENNE DA RAVENNA, ORA È IMPRENDITRICE

Dal dottorato alla pasticceria:
la strada italiana per il successo
Messa da parte la laurea, fa il master presso la scuola di dolci che serve la Casa reale e tutti i vip britannici



MILANO - Una laurea in scienze della comunicazione, due tirocini americani, un dottorato di ricerca in sociologia e poi… pasticceria! È il percorso poco lineare e molto soddisfacente di Camilla Rossi, 29 anni, ravennate, che dopo aver speso anni nell’accademia italiana, completando ogni tappa a pieni voti, ha scelto di riconvertire quanto appreso nella sua grande passione: le torte. «Restare in università ad attendere un avanzamento di carriera che forse non sarebbe mai arrivato non faceva per me», racconta, «e il dottorato in Italia non aiuta a trovare lavoro. Avevo le capacità e avevo un sogno. E così…».
DOTTORATO - Così Camilla mette in discussione quanto istituito dalla legge 28 del 21 febbraio 1980: il dottorato di ricerca, titolo che rappresenta il più alto grado di istruzione previsto nell'ordinamento accademico italiano ed equivale, anche se non ufficialmente al titolo di Ph.D. (Philosophiae Doctor) dei Paesi anglosassoni. La frustrazione di «una strada faticosa, dalla quale non si esce illesi» è talmente nota e comune che la stessa Associazione dottorandi e dottorati italiani risponde nel proprio sito, alla FAQ «Mi consigliate il dottorato di ricerca in Italia o all’estero?»: «La poca serietà di diversi settori dell'accademia, in balia dell'arbitrio baronale, scoraggia facilmente l'aspirante dottorando. Questi farebbe bene a considerare anche la scarsa spendibilità del titolo. (…) Fare il dottorato all'estero vi risparmierà lo scontro con il malcostume universitario ma renderà più arduo il già difficile problema di trovare un'occupazione in Italia». E conclude: «In sintesi, la decisione spetta a voi, l'importante è avere le idee chiare».



Una creazione di Camilla Rossi Torte (Savini)IN PASTICCERIA - Di chiarezza d’intenti Camilla non manca. Va a Londra, ospite di un’amica, alla quale confessa di essere rimasta affascinata dal sito di Little Venice Cake Company (Lvcc), leader britannico nel confezionamento di torte monumentali e dolci decorati, fornitori di celebrità come Madonna, Beckham e la famiglia reale. «Per anni avevo combattuto lo stress dello studio passando notti insonni a cucinare dolci», ricorda oggi, «al punto che le mie creazioni erano diventate una presenza fissa alla pausa caffè. Finalmente avevo trovato il posto ideale nel quale spendermi, anche se ero cosciente di non potermi presentare loro così su due piedi». Cominciano lunghi mesi di apprendistato presso una pasticceria londinese («Eravamo otto persone in uno spazio di tre metri per quattro, niente condizionamento, niente tempo libero, tantissimo entusiasmo») prima della presentazione del proprio curriculum ai laboratori desiderati – e del primo no. «Sapevo che sarebbe stato difficile. I tirocini presso la Lvcc sono a numero chiuso e molto esclusivi: accettano tre candidati a trimestre. Ma non riuscivo ad accettare quel rifiuto. Ci ho pensato per dieci giorni prima di ricontattare la responsabile dei corsi e chiederle se potevano mettermi in lista d’attesa, e se voleva consigliarmi la maniera più opportuna per prepararmi in vista della successiva selezione. Mi hanno richiamato lo stesso pomeriggio per una prova». La selezione si basa sull’abilità e Camilla, che oltre alla passione evidentemente ha pure l’occhio, decora le torte che le vengono proposte in maniera soddisfacente.

IMPRENDITRICE - Il resto della storia parla di un apprendistato concluso con lode, di un rientro in Italia perché «nel mio Paese io ci sto bene» e di un’impresa personale, Camilla Rossi Torte, che grazie al passaparola sta riscuotendo un successo insperato. Il segreto? «Credere in quello che faccio, e farlo bene. Utilizzare sempre gli ingredienti migliori e cedere al perfezionismo nella decorazione. E proporre sul mercato un tipo di prodotto che prima non c’era».

Elisabetta Curzel
07 giugno 2011(ultima modifica: 08 giugno 2011)


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2011)

a 29 anni, laurea, due tirocini americani, dottorato.... ma come diamine ha fatto?!?!?
Tanto di cappello a lei... e peccato per avere perso una testa così.
Come tante altre.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> a 29 anni, laurea, due tirocini americani, dottorato.... ma come diamine ha fatto?!?!?
> Tanto di cappello a lei... e peccato per avere perso una testa così.
> Come tante altre.


sì però questo articolo ha aggiunto altra amarezza a quella che sto provando in maniera crescente in questo periodo


ho paura di aver buttato via un sacco di anni per niente

no, non è vero, per niente no, però insomma... sai cosa voglio dire


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì però questo articolo ha aggiunto altra amarezza a quella che sto provando in maniera crescente in questo periodo
> 
> 
> ho paura di aver buttato via un sacco di anni per niente
> ...



Sì.

Ma lo sai anche tu, lo dici tu, non è per niente.

Mi fa rabbia quel tuo barone che decide chi quando e dove.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> a 29 anni, laurea, due tirocini americani, dottorato.... ma come diamine ha fatto?!?!?
> Tanto di cappello a lei... e peccato per avere perso una testa così.
> Come tante altre.


Eh gia', proprio un peccato aver perso na' testa simile....:mrgreen:

io invece la chiuderei quella fabbrica de falliti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Eh gia', proprio un peccato aver perso na' testa simile....:mrgreen:
> 
> io invece la chiuderei quella fabbrica de falliti...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


l'università?


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> l'università?


No, solo scienza della comunicazione e disoccupazionifici simili...filosofia?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

per me andrebbero pianificate per legge con piani quinquennali...:mrgreen:..le facolta' che servono alla societa' per lo sviluppo ed impedito anche con la forza a diventare dei pesi morti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No, solo scienza della comunicazione e disoccupazionifici simili...filosofia?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


scienze della comunicazione è un bel corso!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scienze della comunicazione è un bel corso!


Infatti le vasche (struscio) che se fanno so' stupende...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (8 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> a 29 anni, laurea, due tirocini americani, dottorato.... ma come diamine ha fatto?!?!?
> Tanto di cappello a lei... e peccato per avere perso una testa così.
> Come tante altre.


Ma non credo sai... non voglio pensarla così 
Ok abbiamo perso una potenziale sociologa ma questa ragazza non ha scelto un lavoro di ripiego noioso e frustrante, ma ha realizzato un suo sogno nel cassetto.
Quando riesci a riciclarti così bene non mi sento di pensare a un "cervello perduto"...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non credo sai... non voglio pensarla così
> Ok abbiamo perso una potenziale sociologa ma questa ragazza non ha scelto un lavoro di ripiego noioso e frustrante, ma ha realizzato un suo sogno nel cassetto.
> Quando riesci a riciclarti così bene non mi sento di pensare a un "cervello perduto"...


Hahahahah!!!
Non è lei ad essersi persa, lo penso anche io 
E' l'italia che ha perso il suo talento, che fosse nella sociologia, nella pasticceria, nella moda, nella medicina etc etc...

Guarda, io la apprezzo anche per avere avuto il coraggio di guardarsi dentro, di guardare alle sue possibilità, e di cambiare così radicalmente.
Ma sai quante persone che conosco dopo la laure hanno continuato nel loro faticoso cammino solo perchè ormai l'avevano scelto? E' un cammino pieno di sacrifici e di incertezze il nostro, e se non sei sostenuto da una reale voglia di fare quello che hai scelto, ne ricavi una grossa acidità di stomaco..
Ho visto io queste persone malignare con aria di superiorità su chi decideva di abbandonare... e rivolgere poi dietro le spalle uno sguardo perplesso e desideroso... "avrò mica sbagliato io?"

Brava quella tipa


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scienze della comunicazione è un bel corso!


 
qui quoto stermi

sarà anche un bel corso 
ma che ci fai?
se hai una bella testa non dico ti danneggi

ma quel corso serve a poco

ne ho una collezione di persone che raccontano quanto son bravi i figli che si sono laureati con 110
poi gli chiedi in cosa
e ti dicono "scienza delle comunicazioni"

???

ma che gli fai fare?

se sei ricco di famiglia e studi solo per passione, vabbè
ma per lavorare ci vuol ben altro

manco basta più la specialistica


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui quoto stermi
> 
> sarà anche un bel corso
> ma che ci fai?
> ...


non dovrebbero?
seguire un piano razionalmente logico è sicuramente più conveniente ma i ragazzi hanno anche diritto a studiare quello che va loro a genio.
dai tempi del liceo artistico mia figlia incontra gente che le chiede : " e poi che fai"?
una laurea in storia dell'arte vale zero?
può essere ma aveva diritto a studiare con passione.
poi, ok ha la fortuna di poter lavorare in un campo dove delle cose che ha studiato formano il bagaglio giusto .ma se così non fosse stato poteva fare la commessa , l'impiegata e molte altre cose tenendosi cara la sua cultura umanistica...embé?????
se non ci si lamenta e si ha voglia di studiare e lavorare tutto va bene e nessuno si deve permettere di recriminare.


----------



## aristocat (9 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dovrebbero?
> seguire un piano razionalmente logico è sicuramente più conveniente ma i ragazzi hanno anche diritto a studiare quello che va loro a genio.
> dai tempi del liceo artistico mia figlia incontra gente che le chiede : " e poi che fai"?
> una laurea in storia dell'arte vale zero?
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## aristocat (9 Giugno 2011)

C'è da dire che qui in Italia le lauree non-umanistiche sono sovrastimate... o sottostimate a seconda dei punti di vista: vedo molte aziende che assegnano a degli ingegneri  dei ruoli da Responsabili Risorse Umane (e badate non parlo di Società di Ingegneria-progettazione), Responsabili Formazione... insomma profili che forse meritano ben altro tipo di curriculum e competenze...

Siamo bizzarri forte eh :blank:


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dovrebbero?
> seguire un piano razionalmente logico è sicuramente più conveniente ma i ragazzi hanno anche diritto a studiare quello che va loro a genio.
> dai tempi del liceo artistico mia figlia incontra gente che le chiede : " e poi che fai"?
> una laurea in storia dell'arte vale zero?
> ...


Standing ovation per Minerva :up:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dovrebbero?
> seguire un piano razionalmente logico è sicuramente più conveniente ma i ragazzi hanno anche diritto a studiare quello che va loro a genio.
> dai tempi del liceo artistico mia figlia incontra gente che le chiede : " e poi che fai"?
> una laurea in storia dell'arte vale zero?
> ...


il tuo è un approccio diverso e in qualche modo privilegiato

infatti io avevo precisato il caso di chi studia per passione

quello che non avevo precisato è che le persone cui mi riferivo me lo vengono a dire per avere cosigli, quando non più apertamente aiuti,
ed alcuni si incazzano pure

e tra l'altro non hanno nessuna intenzione di "sprecarsi" a fare la commessa o la segretaria di uno studio legale
nè di partecipare a concorsi per non laureati


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tuo è un approccio diverso e in qualche modo privilegiato
> 
> infatti io avevo precisato il caso di chi studia per passione
> 
> ...


anzi aggiungo una chicca

c'è chi pretende fantasmatiche equiparazioni tra la laurea triennale e la specialistica paribranca
e quando viene respinta la richiesta di partecipazione ad un concorso alzano le barricate, fanno le vittime della burocrazia ottusa, chiedono raccomandazioni (e solo raramente fanno  ricorso)


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Un conto è:
Non ho nessuna passione nella vita, consigliatemi un corso di studi che mi permetta di inserirmi subito nel mercato del lavoro.

Un conto è: 
Io ho sta passione qua: decido di vivere per questo, al di là dei guadagni che me ne verranno.

Ma se tornassi indietro...farei economia e commercio e non il DAMS.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è:
> Non ho nessuna passione nella vita, consigliatemi un corso di studi che mi permetta di inserirmi subito nel mercato del lavoro.
> 
> Un conto è:
> ...


e mo' ringrazia i tuoi per la splendida visione del futuro che avevano e per averti avallato la cazzata fatta...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tuo è un approccio diverso e in qualche modo privilegiato
> 
> infatti io avevo precisato il caso di chi studia per passione
> 
> ...


Ma perche' i primi so' i loro genitori a sentirsi na' merda se la "laureata" andasse a fini' alla cassa di un supermercato o in un call center...


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' i primi so' i loro genitori a sentirsi na' merda se la "laureata" andasse a fini' alla cassa di un supermercato o in un call center...


 però rimane il fatto che ognuno di noi vorrebbe il meglio per i figli...e questo di qualsiasi orientamento politico si sia.
sappiamo che occorrono elettricisti , saldatori, sarte...ma chi di noi ha pensato a questo per il loro futuro?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e mo' ringrazia i tuoi per la splendida visione del futuro che avevano e per averti avallato la cazzata fatta...


I miei?
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
Ehi guarda che se fosse stato per i miei...io avrei dovuto studiare medicina...e lì mia madre avrebbe fatto follie.
Vuoi studiare quello che vuoi? 
Allora ti arrangi.
Quanto dura il corso?
4 anni.
Ti passiamo l'affitto dell'appartamento per 4 anni, e per tutto il resto ti arrangi.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Guarda che io sono stato educato così:
VUoi fare come vuoi? Fatti una casa sul monte e vai là e fai come ti pare.
E io?
Detto, fatto.
Io il fallito, a 25 anni avevo già una casa mia.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però rimane il fatto che ognuno di noi vorrebbe il meglio per i figli...e questo di qualsiasi orientamento politico si sia.
> sappiamo che occorrono elettricisti , saldatori, sarte...ma chi di noi ha pensato a questo per il loro futuro?


Ma ascolta mica sono scemo eh?
Saldatura?
Guarda che io so saldare i metalli almeno quanto suonare l'organo...
COme dissi: la prima cosa importante della mia vita fu mio padre che mi insegna un mestiere.
Saldatori?
Guarda che nella vita ho pure insegnato saldatura in una scuola fatta dagli artigiani, apposta perchè...ci vuole arte anche lì.
Fai conto che o tieni la torcia come un archetto di violino o come un pennello o non combini niente.
Il lavoro nobilita l'uomo no?
Sartoria? 
Mia moglie è stilista e sarta...
Confeziona abiti da sera su misura che sono una follia...lei ha passione di quelle cose lì...ha solo potuto studiare dopo il matrimonio...
Dipende molto come sono i figli.
No?
Senti Minerva...
Io ho già capito per cosa ha testa mia figlia: organizzatrice di eventi.
Lì non la batte nessuno.
Musica? Si certo...ma lei ama il canto e non certo suonare.
Peccato no?
Se andasse al Conservatorio avrebbe in casa una montagna di materiale che io me lo sognavo.
E le mani? Più dotata di suo padre.
Ma se io la forzassi lì...otterrei solo una pianista mediocre...ne vale la pena?

Io piuttosto fui martellato dalla mattina alla sera...
Perdere tempo dietro alla musica eh?

Bisogna vedere anche cosa noi concretamente possiamo dare ai nostri figli eh?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Ogni lavoro è nobile e richiede "le malizie"...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ci fu in caserma un laureato con la puzza sotto il naso che umiliò un bergamasco muratore...AHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
Da bravo nonno cattivo...presi il laureato lo costrinsi a impastare cemento e a mostrarci come lui riusciva con la cazzuola a spalmare il cemento...
Provate ragazzi...
Se non sai "come fare" 
1) il cemento resta sulla cazzuola
2) Il cemento rimbalza sul muro e ti ritorna in faccia.

Sul lavoro dico una sola cosa:
Non esiste un cazzo che un altro essere umano debba lavare le mie mutande sporche.

Diremo che rispetto a quello che ho visto in Europa: in Italia c'è uno scollamento pazzesco tra mondo dell'Istruzione e mondo del lavoro.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta mica sono scemo eh?
> Saldatura?
> Guarda che io so saldare i metalli almeno quanto suonare l'organo...
> COme dissi: la prima cosa importante della mia vita fu mio padre che mi insegna un mestiere.
> ...


ma certo che no...infatti quello che dicevo è l'esatto contrario; seguire le inclinazioni personali e le proprie passioni..non quelle dei genitori.
ai nostri figli dobbiamo solo (si fa per dire) gli strumenti per la consapevolezza degli stessi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo che no...infatti quello che dicevo è l'esatto contrario; seguire le inclinazioni personali e le proprie passioni..non quelle dei genitori.
> ai nostri figli dobbiamo solo (si fa per dire) gli strumenti per la consapevolezza degli stessi.


SI.
Io per esempio avevo dei genitori che non avevano nessuna consapevolezza di cosa sia la cultura classica, la filosofia...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ecco perchè io ho un rispetto colossale di mio padre.
Non condivido i tuoi progetti, ma se vuoi, qui c'è del lavoro da fare, ti offro gli strumenti per guadagnare le sostanze necessarie per realizzare i tuoi progetti. Mi ricordo ancora mi diede da fare a cottimo dei pezzi da saldare che erano della grandezza di una chiave...lì ci voleva mano ferma, colpetto giusto, la tecnica a corrente alta. Cazzo interi sabati a fare sta roba.
E sagoma dopo sagoma pensavo a chi lavora alle catene di montaggio.
Alienante.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2011)

la meritocrazia dov'è?

NON C'E'




perlomeno nel mio ambiente NON C'E', ma non che "ogni tanto c'è e ogni tanto non cè"... no... NON C'E' e basta!!!






Buon weekend a tutti


----------



## aristocat (25 Giugno 2011)

solidarietà. solo grande solidarietà.
buon we anche a te


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> la meritocrazia dov'è?
> 
> NON C'E'
> 
> ...


Ovvio...tutta colpa della cultura di sinistra eh?
Hai voluto i compagni?
Ora te li tieni


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio...tutta colpa della cultura di sinistra eh?
> Hai voluto i compagni?
> Ora te li tieni


 

stronzate 

(te lo dico teneramente)


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> stronzate
> 
> (te lo dico teneramente)


Una cosa invece che ho visto dire mio padre alle sua maestranze...
Perchè io devo pagare te quanto quell'altro?
Tu mi rendi 1000, l'altro 100, ma dato che siete operai vi devo pagare uguali, vedete voi.

E credimi già con due apprendisti di sedici anni, un bravo artigiano sa sentenziare...tu diverrai operaio specializzato, tu resterai un manovale a vita.

18 politico.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> la meritocrazia dov'è?
> 
> NON C'E'
> 
> ...


Quinty perchè è così importante per te il riconoscimento sul lavoro?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quinty perchè è così importante per te il riconoscimento sul lavoro?


 
perché so di essere brava, so di farlo bene, so che gli studenti sono contenti di me

perché ho perso troppi anni dietro a quello che faccio

anni ed energie, mentali e fisiche

se avessi voluto fare la segretaria (con tutto il rispetto per le segretarie) non credo che avrei passato tutti questi anni a specializzarmi per fare altro

invece adesso mi stanno davvero facendo voglia di mollare tutto e cercare qualunque altra cosa

vorrei tanto avere uno stipendio fisso, anche basso, ma fisso... vorrei avere stabilità... non ne posso più di essere precaria


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vorrei tanto avere uno stipendio fisso, anche basso, ma fisso... vorrei *avere stabilità*... non ne posso più di essere precaria


Pensavo proprio a questo infatti. Il lavoro come punto di riferimento. Non ce ne sono altri?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Pensavo proprio a questo infatti. Il lavoro come punto di riferimento. Non ce ne sono altri?


 
sì, certo che ce ne sono: c'è la mia famiglia

e meno male che c'è, perché in questo periodo se non avessi loro mi sarei messa a sbattere la testa contro un muro


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, certo che ce ne sono: c'è la mia famiglia
> 
> e meno male che c'è, perché in questo periodo se non avessi loro mi sarei messa a sbattere la testa contro un muro


E Quinty dove sta?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché so di essere brava, so di farlo bene, so che gli studenti sono contenti di me
> 
> perché ho perso troppi anni dietro a quello che faccio
> 
> ...


vuoi un consiglio serissimo? apriti un forum, comincia farti valere, scrivi un libro, fatti conoscere

se fai in modo che il tuo merito sia talmente evidente che non si possa fare a meno di vederlo, allora lo vedranno anche coloro che non vogliono fare giustizia e per non perdere loro faccia devono fare ciò che invece ora evitano.


----------

